# Hobbies



## Jim (Jun 6, 2007)

Besides fishing, What are your other hobbies? Lately mine has been making worms. I have hobbies that come and go, but Fishing and fishing related hobbies are really it for me. I was into remote control gas cars for awhile but it fizzled out like most other hobbies.

Anyone do anything cool?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 6, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Besides fishing, What are your other hobbies? Lately mine has been making worms. I have hobbies that come and go, but Fishing and fishing related hobbies are really it for me. I was into remote control gas cars for awhile but it fizzled out like most other hobbies.
> 
> Anyone do anything cool?


Boat restoration. Repairing old OMC outboards. Most anything boating related. Archery. Welding. Doing almost anything with wood/metal. I like farming and working with heavy equipment. I mighta missed somethin'.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 6, 2007)

hunting is another hobby of mine


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 6, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> I was into remote control gas cars for awhile but it fizzled out like most other hobbies.
> 
> Anyone do anything cool?



Hmm sounds familiar..... a certain someone has a really nice gas powered Savage sitting out in the garage..... I used to have an E-Maxx.....sold that and down graded to a Stampede...both our son and I have one of those. We all go through phases with them.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 6, 2007)

Hunting of course and last winter I got into competitive archery pretty hard.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2007)

I have lots of hobbies, such as guitar, writing and reading, my German Shepherd and biking - but primarily stick with fishing


----------



## Icefisher15 (Jun 7, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> jimmyt said:
> 
> 
> > I was into remote control gas cars for awhile but it fizzled out like most other hobbies.
> ...



Yah same here, have a traxxas Revo, Duratrax Nitro evader, and a Electric Stampede... Ill get into em for like to weeks then just fade off for couple months... makes me think, gotta get that revo's tranny fixed...lol 


Im getting into archery right now, just gettin a bow for graduation, like to shoot my shotgun more, into computers and like to bowl... and of most still fishing is something i dont just fade out of like the others.


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 8, 2007)

yep.. Fishnfever had a Revo too lol


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 10, 2007)

The only other things I do are camping and golfing.


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Whew, where to begin? Other than fishing, I enjoy hunting, camping, scuba diving, rafting, archery (that part of hunting?) and traveling. Lots of smaller diversions, but don't we all?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2013)

THERE ARE NO HOBBIES 


Only a strange obsession for fishing


Might go tonight


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 28, 2013)

I get immense joy from disappointing and annoying. Ahab!


----------



## overboard (Nov 28, 2013)

Hunting and looking for Indian relics. I have always enjoyed looking down and seeing a nice arrowhead laying there.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 28, 2013)

Bird dogs and pheasant hunting make Fall my favorite time of year.
With an old shotgun in my hands, my achey legs moving me along, and a bouncy bird dog darting around to _Go, NOW_...life is good.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 28, 2013)

double post


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 28, 2013)

I Disc Golf a lot in my free time


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335473#p335473 said:


> Canoeman » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]I Disc Golf a lot in my free time




I have not played Disc golf since the '80s. We used to play every week. But got away from it when I moved from the area.Should give it a try again. The only problem is I would be doing it by myself,since two of our usual foursome are deceased and one has moved out of state.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunting, fishing, spending time with my daughter, riding dirtbikes,motorcycles, working on everything, snowboarding, gardening. Had to get out of the r/c game as I was spending way too much on it. Had a t-maxx, 2.5 t-macs, duratrax 1/8 th scale buggy, 1/10 traxxas stadium truck all nitro powered.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 3, 2013)

lovedr79 said:


> Had to get out of the r/c game as I was spending way too much on it. Had a t-maxx, 2.5 t-macs, duratrax 1/8 th scale buggy, 1/10 traxxas stadium truck all nitro powered.


Yep, Had a 1/8 scale RC100 can-am bodied, nitro gas car in the early 80's. I always loved the raw speed of that thing and the smell of nitro burning in the morning. It was visceral! :mrgreen:
Later, moved to RC10 and RC12, but was never the same.
I tried RC helicopters (full collective) for a while, never could hover, hell of a workload and I don't need the stress. :shock:
I enjoy Photography, hand gunning (target), rod building, and anything Jon Boat related, esp. fishing. Party On


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah i got into the heli's then quickly got out of it. i had a couple R/C planes too, but didnt fly them a whole lot.


----------



## Paul Marx (Dec 5, 2013)

Night Vision hog hunting .


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 7, 2013)

Duck hunting takes up my fall and a lot of the off season. I'm going to start carving decoys after the season closes. I have pattern books on the way. 

I'm hoping to get back into photography this year. It is something that I will admit came natural to me. I was in a few magazines and won a few contests. I kind of fell out of it but do miss it.

I reload here and there, and I mess with small rc planes on occasion.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 8, 2013)

All types of hunting with bow/black power/modern gun. Woodworking, mostly making 1 of a kind custom items from puzzle boxes to entertainment centers, RC airplanes and helicopters (I flew fixed wing from 1976 to 2002 and then got into helo's in 2008. I'm not looking to do anything fancy with the helo's but I have learned to do a flip and a roll. All of my RC stuff was stolen in 02 while it was in temp storage during a move, but I have two 450 size helo's now so I'm slowly getting back into it. I don't really consider it a hobby, but I've been riding motorcycles for over 45 years now and this one will probably be my last. 

My current ride is a 1981 KZ 1000 that I purchased new in spring of 81. So I get to run antique tags now which are permanent and they have no yearly renewal fee. :mrgreen: 








Here is the first test of a little hat mounted video cam I got to video my RC heli adventures. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EibMqlzmNC8


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 8, 2013)

Metal detecting on land and in the water, R/C planes which I really need to liquidate as I haven’t flown in years, working on private pilot license with CFI’s to follow.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335475#p335475 said:


> S&MFISH » 28 Nov 2013, 13:49[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335473#p335473 said:
> ...



Things have changed a bit in the last 30 years since you have played i bet 

Most of the guys who throw are good guys, you would be able to get into a league or group or meet up with some people on the course. Half the guys i throw with ive met on the course..

The discs aren't "Frisbee's" anymore and there are courses every where..

You should get out and play, the majority of the courses are free and there are tons all over the USA/World.

Here is a link to DGCR website with tons of courses in your area 

Spross park looks to be a fun/free 9 hole that would be good for getting back into the game!

Go get some discs and throw man, if you need any help on what discs to start with feel free to p.m. me


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336381#p336381 said:


> Canoeman » 12 Dec 2013, 07:16[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335475#p335475 said:
> ...




Thanks for the link. We played at White Birch Park in Hazelwood, when it was the ONLY course in the St.Louis area. I had no idea that there are that many in my area.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 15, 2013)

My last hobby was underwater basket weaving. I am currently hand splitting atoms with a big hammer. Oh, I am now considered an expert amateur.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 15, 2013)

Annoying Ahab


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 15, 2013)

Bow hunting takes up most of my fall. Then I pretty much fish the rest of the year. Fresh, salt, bow, fly, you name it. A few bowhunts in between. And more fishing. I'll probably start wading the salt for the big trout in January. Like to work on my boat when I can.


----------



## bassfisherjk58 (Dec 16, 2013)

My only hobbie besides bass fishing is gardening.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 16, 2013)

Other hobby....

Playing guitar, piano, bass. Sing and play at two churches every weekend. Usually get about an hour or more play time a day...unless I'm fishing.

Thus my nick..."fender"....


----------



## T Man (Dec 22, 2013)

Duck and goose hunting takes up most of my winter. I'm trying to get back into Autocross and building some small block Chevy race motors.

My old truck. 425hp and a rediculous amount of suspension work to get it to turn like it was on rails. Would eat corvettes in a straight line or in the twisties.


----------



## hawghunters (Dec 25, 2013)

Else than fishing... I got into shooting bow a few months ago, and that's been able to entertain me for some of winter. I also make most of my lures in the winter time; pour plastics, build jigs and spinnerbaits. But my other major hobby is running. It's kinda hard to balance running and fishing with me cause I find myself fishin all day and not having time to run. I'll be continuing my running in college this fall.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 27, 2013)

Small game hunting, hiking, camping, and now apparently 2 project cars an 88 5.0 Mustang and a 94 4runner that just blew the headgaskets. Preparing for the revolution lol j/k I enjoy learning new things especially survival/homesteading/hunting/fishing so I spend a lot of my time reading when I'm sick from chemo.


----------

